# Welche Griffe gegen Handballenschmerzen am MTB?



## theller (26. April 2017)

Hallo,

Ich habe GE1 Factory Griffe am MTB.  Kurz nach dem Losfahren habe ich an der linken Hand Schmerzen am inneren Handballen (der auf der Seite vom kleinen Finger), würde sie als Duckschmerzen beschreiben.
Eigenartigerweise verschwinden diese Schmerzen nach einiger Zeit während der Tour wieder.

Habe ich nun die falschen Griffe, oder belaste ich die Hände zu stark?

Ich habe mal auf der Ergon-Webseite geschaut, nach diesen Beschreibungen kommen die Griffe GP1, GS1, GX1, GA2, oder GE1 in Frage.  Nur weiß ich leider nicht ob ich Marathon, CC, AM, Enduro oder einfach nur MTB fahre...  Aber von den Griffen mit Hörnchen hat mir beim letzten Alpencross die Style-Polizei schärfstens abgeraten - also was tun?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (28. April 2017)

Hi @theller,

jaja diese Stylepolizei ;-)
Jetzt wäre auch noch interessant wie stark dein Lenker gekrümmt ist und wie du auf dem Fahrrad sitzt. Wenn du Alpencross fährst, fährst du eher mit einem Touren Fully? Also eher längere Touren, nicht allzu krass Bergab?
Der absolute Top-Griff in Sachen Handprobleme verschwinden lassen ist klar der GP1 (Gibt es auch ohne Hörnchen). Von hier gibt es Abstufungen in Richtung mehr Sportlichkeit. Wenn dir der GP zu groß ich, dann den GS, den haben unsere MArathonfahrer drauf. Bei GA und GE sind die Entlastungen deutlich geringer als bei den Flügelgriffen(GP,GS). Du kannst hier mal schauen, da haben wir versucht das möglichst einfach zu erklären: http://ergonbike.com/de/fe-ergonomics.html#ergonomie-greifen

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen
Liebe Grüße aus Koblenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (28. April 2017)

Es hat natürlich viel mit dem Druck auf die Hände zu tun.
Eigentlich sollte Haltung und Körperspannung so sein, dass gar nicht viel Druck auf die Hände kommt.
Wenn man dann bei längeren Fahrten müde wird, dann lässt die Körperspannung nach, und dann kommt doch mehr Druck auf die Hände.

Vielleicht ist also schon Deine Haltung bzw. Bike Geometrie nicht optimal?
Das würde ich auch mal checken (lassen) denn da sind die Handschmerzen vielleicht nur das "Symptom" einer für Dich falschen Geo. 

Unabhängig davon sind Ergon-Griffe ziemlich sicher hilfreich! Hab ich auch an 2 Rädern.
Nur am dritten Rad, welches den breitesten Lenker und eine höhere Front hat, da bin ich schmerzfrei auch mit den Standardgriffen.


----------



## theller (16. Mai 2017)

Hab mal genauer drauf geachtet.  Hat vermutlich tatsächlich eher mit verkrampt zu tun weil ich am Anfang der Tour immer bisschen Bunnyhop, Wheelie und Manual übe.  Weil ich das aber (noch?) nicht kann verkrampfe ich mich dann ziemlich und hauptsächlich die linke Hand tut weh.
Wenn ich dann weiterfahre bin ich eher wieder entspannt und die Schmerzen verschwinden wieder.

Dagegen habe ich jetzt bemerkt daß mir am Tourenbike mit Ergon GP4 Griffen die Hände einschlafen.


----------



## Rockside (20. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte auch immer Handflächenschmerzen auf längeren Touren. Daher bin ich auf die GX1 Griffe gekommen. Die Griffe haben eine kleine Fläche, auf der sich die Hände flächig gut abstützend ausruhen können. Wenn's dann ruppiger wird und man in den Pedalen steht, dann wird umgegriffen und dann habe ich auch eine gute Griffhaltung.

Gut ist auch, daß die nur 130 Gramm wiegen und damit noch einigermaßen meinem Leichterbau entgegenkommen. Ganz leicht ist natürlich anders, wäre aber ohne die Flügel wieder mit Schmerzen in den Handflächen verbunden. 

Topp! 

Vielleicht könnte man die Flügel nur von der Breite her noch etwas kürzer gestalten, d.h. daß mehr runder Griff zur Verfügung stünde. Sodaß man praktisch die Aussenfläche der Hand bis gut zur Mitte abgestützt hätte, der Daumenmuskeln aber etwas mehr frei hätte für einen noch festeren Griff. Ob dadurch der Flügel instabil würde weiss ich jetzt nicht.

Geht aber auch so sehr gut. Eine Wohltat auf langen Touren.


----------

